# أجمل 10 حاجات فى شوارع مصر



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

1 من أهم المميزات التى يمكنك الحصول عليها فى الشارع المصرى هى..إنك ممكن تقفل الشارع بمزاجك من غير ما حد يعترض ، لو عندك حالة وفاة تستطيع أن تحول الشارع إلى دار مناسبات و تقفله بصوان بس تسيب ممر صغير للناس تعدى منه على رجليها علشان ماتسبِّش للمرحوم.

2 فى حالة لو عندك فرح ممكن تقفل الشارع من غير ماتسيب ممر للناس تروَّح علشان مافيش حد أصلا هيروَّح قبل الفرح مايخلص.



3 لو ركبت تاكسى و فى جيبك شريط بتحبه ممكن تديه للسواق يشغله (وممكن كمان..علّى يا اسطى)،و سيزيد حماس سائق التاكسى لتشغيل شريطك إذا كان كوكتيل شعبى حيث العنب و المولد وقوللووه 



4 مصر هى الدولة الوحيدة التى تعرف فيها هتدفع كام قبل ما تركب التاكسى(فى أوربا والدول المتقدمه زى دبى مثلا فيه حاجة اسمها عداد)، هناك أشخاص يعتبرون سؤال سائق التاكسى (هتدفع كام) هو سؤال بجح، لكن وبشكل عقلانى هو سؤال يضمن (حقكوا انتوا الاتنين).


5 مش كل مرة تتقفش فيها مخالف هتتسحب منك الرخصه، وده أوبشن متاح فى مصربس ، وعلشان رخصتك ماتتسحبش عندك كذا طريقة أشهرها أنت مش عارف أنت بتكلممين لكنها مش دايما مضمونه وممكن تقلب بغم. 
+ وأسهلها إستعطاف أمين الشرطةو تبرير خطأك كطفل أمه قفشته بيعاكس بنت الجيران مع التأكيد على إنك مشهتعمل كده تانى و الإكثار من معلش و نهارك ابيض يا باشا.

6 و هناك الطريقة الأكثر فعالية وهى إنك تحط بين رخصة العربية ورخصة السواقة ورقة بعشرين.

7 بالمناسبة ممكن تاخد المخالفة عادى،ولمّا تروح تطلّع شهادة مخالفات تلغيها!.

8 لدينا ميزة إنك ممكن تفتح الإشارة بالضغط على أمين الشرطة عن طريق الكلاكسات، فى الواقع لدينا ميزة أخرى أهم تدل على أننا نعيش أجواء ديمقراطية وهى أن الواقفون فى الإشارة لديهم الحق فى تحديد الوقت المقبول للوقوف فى الإشارة وعندما يتم تجاوز هذا الوقت تبدأ زفة الكلاكسات.

9 لدينا ميزة اخرى وهى إنك ممكن تشترى سارينة إسعاف و تركبها فى عربيتك، و ستساعدك كثيرا فى إختراق الزحام، لإن الناس يفسحون الطريق تلقائيا عند سماع السارينة (حتى لو ماشافوش فى المراية اى عربية إسعاف ).

10 لدينا أيضا ميزة الإلتصاق بسيارة إسعاف حقيقية (لو ماعندكش سارينة)، الإلتصاق بسيارة الإسعاف سيجعلك تصل أسرع ، احيانا تحدث مناوشات بين سائقى السيارات حول من يستحق أن يلتصق بالإسعاف، وهناك نوع من السائقين فى منتهى خفة الدم (بيعملوا نفسهم قرايب المريض اللى فى عربية الإسعاف).


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه

جمييييييل يا فراشة 

عجبنى أوى لفظ دار المناسبات ده :new6:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> جمييييييل يا فراشة
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مهو دا اللي بيحصل :hlp:​


----------



## Ferrari (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا فراشة على الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتِك
​


----------



## yousteka (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي يا فراشتي ياعسل

وده دليل على اننا بنبتكر وعندنا حاجات منفردين فيها على مستوى العالم كله

والميزة11_ في شوارع مخصصة للسير الادمي محدش يعرف يمشي فيها زي خالد بن الوليد في اسكندرية 

سيرا على الاقدام تمشيه في ساعة ونصف ولو فكرتي تركبي هتوصلي في يوم ونصف

يا فراشتي مصر مليانة مميزات بس اللي يتأمل فيها

مرسي تاني ليكي ياقمر







​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه 
موضوع جامد يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> مرسي يا فراشتي ياعسل
> 
> وده دليل على اننا بنبتكر وعندنا حاجات منفردين فيها على مستوى العالم كله
> 
> ...




اة خالد ابن الوليد دا مالة

انا ماشية زي ما الناس ماشية مش عارفة رايحة فين 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا عسل على مرورك
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جامد يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىى ياباشا ​





اي خودمة 

ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلو اوى يا فراشه عجبتنى انك تحط عشرين جنيه بين الرخصه بتاعتك ورخصه العربيه هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​
> حلو اوى يا فراشه عجبتنى انك تحط عشرين جنيه بين الرخصه بتاعتك ورخصه العربيه هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عدية بقى


----------



## kokielpop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dark_angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مصر ام الدنيا علشان تعرفوا انكم عايشين فى نعمة لو كنتوا عايشين فى دولة غير مصر كان زمانكوا فلستوا من كتر المخالفات يارب اديمها علينا نعمة و احفظها من الزوال
قولوا امين يا جدعان


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انتى كلامك كلة صح يا فراشة دة انتى بتوصفى الحقيقة دة فى حاجة تانية
12-ممكن اى حد يجيب شوية حاجات ويقف على نصية اى شارع يقعد يبيع
وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> انتى كلامك كلة صح يا فراشة دة انتى بتوصفى الحقيقة دة فى حاجة تانية
> 12-ممكن اى حد يجيب شوية حاجات ويقف على نصية اى شارع يقعد يبيع
> وربنا يعوضك خير


 صح اضافة مهمة


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشك يكونوا 10 حاجات بس*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا فراشة مسيحية*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *اشك يكونوا 10 حاجات بس*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شكرا فراشة مسيحية*​




 عندك حق


----------



## nonaa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

تحفففه بجد
شكرا على الموضوع يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> تحفففه بجد​
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع يا فراشه​


----------



## iam_with_you (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى جدا يا فراشة يا جميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> مرسى جدا يا فراشة يا جميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا" اخت فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا" اخت فراشة


----------

